# Natural Instinct



## mishka83 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone feed this food?

How much and how often do you feed?

Is it fully balanced and can you feed this as the sole diet?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an excellent food (I know the owners of the company lol)
The only reason I don't use it myself is that you have to order quite a large amount and I don't have the freezer space.
Yes it is completely balanced, my mum uses it and the difference in her aged cat is amazing.
As for quantities this would depend on the age, size and activity level of your dog. Drop them an email if you need more advice, they are very helpful.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Instinct is wonderful. However I feed my chi puppy Wellness.

Anything by nature's variety is pretty good.


----------

